# 3.0 coil pack install



## iNsaNiA (Dec 19, 2008)

i just bought 2 new coilpacks from ecstuning, (one malfunctioning, one for next time). im having troulbe getting the coilpack unplugged, any suggestions? ive read the diys for the 2.7 the 2.8 and the 1.8, but cant find one for the 3.0. any help would be appreciated! thanks!
btw, for anybody who cares, its a 2003 3.0 quattro, but i dont think that'll make a difference?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 3.0 coil pack install (iNsaNiA)*

Other then pull like hell, I got nothing.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.0 coil pack install (EK20)*

The harness is held on by two screws, removing those should give you a little more slack and allow you to pop the coil pack up and out. Because of the orientation of the harness, the ones in the back can be a little more difficult to get out.
I used a small curved pick to get under the back of the coilpack and gently pry it up and out, but getting the harness loose made life much easier.


----------

